# Bargain Camera



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone looking for a bargain camera with reasonable macro capability might be interested in the Canon A60 which Amazon UK are knocking out at Â£99.99 at the moment.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Good camera in it's time...but was superceeded by the A70 last year (which I have)...which in turn has now been superceeded by the A80


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Rich and thanks for the tip....did you get one? if you did you know we want to see some piccies!!









Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Welcome richp









Thanks for the tip on the camera.I am on the look out for one


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it would be a lot better if you got down from the look out and tried using the www. You won't find a camera up the mast of a ship will you?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

PG,you sting me with your sharp wit


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My brother always said I'm a shining wit I'm sure he meant something else as I'm sure you do!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I would not stoop so low,as to belittle a fellow member and such a prominent moderator as yourself Paul


----------



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> Good camera in it's time...but was superceeded by the A70 last year (which I have)...which in turn has now been superceeded by the A80


It's still a good camera now and it's 70 quid cheaper than an A 70


----------

